# VW Mechanic in the West Palm Beach, FL area



## jbullockrwe706 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a vw passat 4motion that needs some engine work. Does anyone know of a good, reputable mechanic that specializes in vw or foriegn cars in the West Palm Beach, FL area? (besides the dealership) Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: VW Mechanic in the West Palm Beach, FL area (jbullockrwe706)*

Your best bet is the "Regional Forums" to reach people in a specific geographical area. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=86


----------

